# Samsung S5 for 25,000/- OR OnePlus One?  Confused.



## Flake (Feb 2, 2015)

My friend bought Samsung S5, G900F from Bangkok. It was a gift for someone but he not going to gift it now ( Personal reasons ). He asked me if I am willing to buy it for 25,000/- Its a sealed box and he said that if I don't like it even after using for 2 weeks, he will take it back. 
I am confused between S5 and OnePlus One now. I have purchased OnePlus for my father already. I liked it very much and was planning to buy OnePlus for myself this week only.
Samsung S5 offer confused me. I can't increase my budget to buy any other phone. 

What do you think guys? I should go for S5 at 25000/- price or buy OnePlus?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 2, 2015)

+1 to Oneplus One
1 GB extra RAM, slightly bigger battery, 64 GB internal storage, 5 mp front cam, CM11s, no crapwiz and you'll get warranty. Imported phones don't get warranty IIRC.


----------



## Flake (Feb 2, 2015)

It means Samsung S5 is not good even for 25000/-. I thought S5 is VFM at that price and was going to say yes to my friend.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 2, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> It means Samsung S5 is not good even for 25000/-. I thought S5 is VFM at that price and was going to say yes to my friend.



Galaxy S5 is one of the best phones in the market. Its camera is a lot better than OPO, and matches OPO in all other departments.

The problem with the offer you got is that you won't get warranty. OnePlus One is definitely a better choice because of that (and bigger battery and storage space and Cyanogenmod). Also, it is being sold at very tiny margins which no large company can afford.

But a Galaxy S5 at 25k is definitely a killer offer.


----------



## Flake (Feb 2, 2015)

Warranty is not a problem. He has business at Bangkok and other parts of Thailand. He visits over there once in a month. He assured me that I won't face any warranty issues.

Now if I am getting full warranty of S5, do you think its a good deal?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 2, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> Warranty is not a problem. He has business at Bangkok and other parts of Thailand. He visits over there once in a month. He assured me that I won't face any warranty issues.
> 
> Now if I am getting full warranty of S5, do you think its a good deal?



If the phone was good enough at 25k, they should've launched it at 25k and not 53k. 
Its just my opinion that 15-20% drop in price is justified over a period of one year after launch but more than 50% drop within 8-9 months is not.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2015)

S5 is at 33.4k on amazon
Samsung Galaxy S5 (Copper Gold): Buy Samsung Galaxy S5 (Copper Gold) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

for screen S5 is better and also for Camera
for battery and performance OPO is better


----------



## Flake (Feb 2, 2015)

Actual price of Samsung S5 is 32,000/- with discount in India and it has Exynos Processor. My friend purchased it at 19000 Baht ( around 36000/- ). Its Qualcomm MSM8974AC Snapdragon 801, 4G instead of Exynos Processor, 3G.

He is giving me at 25,000/- only and thats why I am confused. Qualcomm MSM8974AC Snapdragon 801, 4G price is around 40,000/- in India.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> Actual price of Samsung S5 is 32,000/- with discount in India and it has Exynos Processor. My friend purchased it at 19000 Baht ( around 36000/- ). Its Qualcomm MSM8974AC Snapdragon 801, 4G instead of Exynos Processor, 3G.
> 
> He is giving me at 25,000/- only and thats why I am confused. Qualcomm MSM8974AC Snapdragon 801, 4G price is around 40,000/- in India.



why don't compare the benchmarks of S5 with OPO
and if u want to spend 3k extra then buy S5


----------



## tushargupta (Feb 3, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> S5 is at 33.4k on amazon
> Samsung Galaxy S5 (Copper Gold): Buy Samsung Galaxy S5 (Copper Gold) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
> 
> for screen S5 is better and also for Camera
> for battery and performance OPO is better



i agree...
superamoled of s5 is far superior to lcd of 1+1. same goes for camera hardware and photo processing software.
battery life is much better on 1+1. 
performance difference u wont be able to see as both of them have top of the line specs...


----------



## Flake (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanx everyone ! I am going to buy S5. I have purchased OnePlus for my father last month so I am not going to miss OnePlus too. Hopefully, India will be in the launch countries list of OnePlus Two. I will buy OnePlus Two.


----------

